
Does register selection matter to performance on x86 CPUs? - zdw
https://fiigii.com/2020/02/16/Does-register-selection-matter-to-performance-on-x86-CPUs/
======
ksaj
I wonder about whether there are differences in performance when it comes to
encoding as well. For example, I discovered in the early 90's that you could
tell the difference between Borland and Microsoft compiled binaries by how
they encoded things like ADD AX,BX.

I made a list of all such opcodes and made an encryption engine that simply
used XOR to switch between encodings so each encryptor looked different. But I
never did any timing or other performance tests on it to see if there were
other differences than just the binary representation.

------
dang
Whoops, this is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22372847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22372847)

